# Simple, free avi editor



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi guys, I need to do a simple action on an .avi movie and I just can't seem to be able to. I need to delete small sections of it, here and there. I tryed using Movie Maker (Windows), but it seems you can only trim the start and end of clips, not out in the middle. I also have Ulead Movie Studio, but I can't figure out how to make it work! Is there maybe a free program that would be able to do the function, simply? Or maybe someone could tell me how to do it with the programs I have.
thanks


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

If the way clips are currently arranged in WMM do not suit you, you can always split them into more clips with the scissors.


----------

